# trapping flying squirrels



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good bait for flying squirrels. I've got another one in my attic and it wakes me up chewing on who knows what. It can't be good whatever it is chewing on.

I've tried peanut butter and caught one a few years ago but this one is ignoring the traps. I used to catch them accidently in weasel traps using bait so I put some chicken skin on the triggers a couple of nights ago but still haven't caught it.

I've looked at the roof when it was covered with snow but can't find where it's getting into the house. I do hear them thump as they land on the roof at night in the summer.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

suet maybe , lard and bird seed , that works well for grey squirrils and chip munks but i have never seen a flying squirril


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was thinking some kind of grease too. In the past I've caught them in weasel sets baited with muskrat or beaver.

I did some searching today and ran across a site that said most home insurance policies have an exclusion for squirrel damage AND fires caused by squirrels. The other night I heard the little bugger chewing on something near the ceiling light. It wakes me up several times a night. I'd shoot into the wall if I was sure I wouldn't hit any wires and it wouldn't stink up the house.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Got a handy housecat to throw up there for an evening or two?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

No but I've thought of using a weasel.

I don't know if I slept through it last night or not but it didn't wake me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if an apple slice would work.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You can find apple flavored rat bait blocks in your local feed or farm supply store. It should do the trick.


----------

